

I can learn more about a person by the top 10 blogs he reads - stevejobs

If you want to know who a person really is like don't look to his resume or personal references which can and often are larded with flattery and puffery, but ask him what are the top 10 blogs he follows.  Of course, you probably need to ask him extemporaneously so he doesn't revise his list to conform with your expectations of him.
======
mindcrime
What if he just uses aggregators and doesn't really follow individual blogs?
That's what I've drifted towards recently... I couldn't name 1 blog I follow
specifically, much less 10. But if you wanted to know the top 10 aggregator
sites, it'd be something like:

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com>

2\. <http://programming.reddit.com>

3\. <http://machinelearning.reddit.com>

4\. <http://artificial.reddit.com>

5\. <http://www.slashdot.org>

6\. <http://planet.trilug.org>

7\. <http://datasets.reddit.com>

8\. <http://compsci.reddit.com>

9\. <http://sysor.reddit.com>

10\. <http://economics.reddit.com>

What would one deduce from that?

------
gdl
What if he's too busy actually doing stuff to follow ten blogs?

~~~
stevejobs
I am not saying he has to frequent the blogs daily, but just to name the blogs
he follows most actively.

------
lhorie
>> If you want to know who a person really is like

I don't know about you, but the way _I_ do that is strike up a conversation
with said person.

FWIW, I follow a number of people whose primary programming languages I don't
use.

